# fighting swordtails?



## biologykid101 (Sep 22, 2009)

i got home from school to find my two swordtails fighting. i dont know what happened but the are just fighting like crazy. i cant stop them or separate them i have no other tank and i am very conserned. i think she may be pregnant im not sure still but its possible. she has never been this aggressive


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

both female or males or mixed?


----------



## biologykid101 (Sep 22, 2009)

one is a male tuxedo red velvet swordtail and the other is just a female swordtail just orange in colour. they were just fighting and then in like an hour the male was trying to mate with her


----------



## jchutch (Sep 8, 2009)

biologykid101 said:


> one is a male tuxedo red velvet swordtail and the other is just a female swordtail just orange in colour. they were just fighting and then in like an hour the male was trying to mate with her


She was playing hard to get.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

The male might stress the one female out if she is the only female in the tank. He will constantly chase her because, well, she is the only one he can get at.
If this is the case, I suggest picking up at least two more females, this way the aggression will be almost equally divided, giving the females chances to just chill out.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Aggression between fish is directly related to the size of the aquarium. A problem in a ten gallon becomes no problem in a larger tank because the fish have room to get away from each other. If fish are fighting constantly, the only solution is to either separate them or get a bigger tank.


----------



## biologykid101 (Sep 22, 2009)

thx that really helped and i did get two more swordtails 2 days ago and guess what the new one gave birth yesterday. the other female is still very pregnant. the female that got in the fight is really good and i think she is pregnant im 25% sure she is pregnant. i have a 46 gallon tank and my parents dont let me get another tank. heres another question my neon swordtail(just got her two days ago)had babies yesterday morning. i didnt actually witness the births but my father told me the male that was fighting was chasing a baby and ate it. Another baby is still in there somewhere or maybe has been eaten by another fish cause i have 4 swords,2 flame red gouramis,3 coryies 1 pleco and 2 angelfish and i dont have a lot of plants in there but a bunch of rocks for them to go under. im wondering if they r alive. and the mom still has a gravid spot after a day is she gonna have more?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

how big are the angels?


----------

